# Muay Thai drills + Explanations



## RuseAle (Jan 15, 2011)

Hey guys, first post from a long time lurker (so please don't flame me).

I have being doing Muay thai for just over year and i spar very rarely, not because im scared, rather because my gym doesn't spar in days im available to train, so im having trouble translating our drills, into fight situations.
On that note i've heard from experienced fighters within my gym that the trainer's drills are quite rubbish regardless.

So my question is:
Could somone please post their drills from their gym and explain why they are practiced (I am keen to mix and match or copy these into my training schedule)


----------



## Skpotamus (Jan 16, 2011)

Mostly my gym would do pad drills.  Have the holder pad up with shin pads, a chest guard, etc.  The "striker" would wear gloves, shin guards, headgear, mouthpiece.  

Depending on level, the striker would have to simply hit the pads when presented or with what was called, and defend the holders counters and attacks.  The striker should be working his defense, his offense and his counters.  now, some rounds you might want to pick a certain thing and focus on it, like countering punches, or stopping round kicks with push kicks, etc.  

The closer the pad drills feel to actual sparring, the better IMHO.

Oh, and I would have to wonder why the experienced people would stay at that gym if what the coach is showing is rubbish?


----------



## RuseAle (Jan 17, 2011)

Funny you should say that, because i did leave, moments before i read your post.

I'm currently looking for a new gym in the sydney area.

i can fully understand the whole partner and pad work, I can see exactly why it would be effective, unfortunately I don't have a partner to spar with.

but thanks for the advice, ill keep it in mind


----------



## Tez3 (Jan 17, 2011)

RuseAle said:


> Funny you should say that, because i did leave, moments before i read your post.
> 
> I'm currently looking for a new gym in the sydney area.
> 
> ...


 
Welcome to MT! If you pop across to the Meet and Greet section and introduce yourself, I'm sure you will be able to get help finding another place to train as well as giving us a chance to welcome you properly.


----------

